# Дорзальная медианно-парамедианная секвестрированная грыжа L5-S1. Есть ли шанс обойтись без операции?



## Николай122 (5 Апр 2021)

Здравствуйте, скажите, пожалуйста, есть ли шанс обойтись без операции. Из симптомов только потягивание  в ноге, все рефлексы в норме, ощущение, что печёт ногу. Грыжа размером до 1 см, секвестр - 0.9 см. Пытаюсь прикрепить снимок, пишет, что файл слишком большой.


----------



## La murr (5 Апр 2021)

@Николай122, здравствуйте!
При загрузке снимков с диска попробуйте воспользоваться этими рекомендациями, пожалуйста -
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/23773/post-406438
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Николай122 (5 Апр 2021)

@Доктор Ступин


----------



## Николай122 (5 Апр 2021)

@Доктор Ступин подскажите, пожалуйста, возможно ли консервативное лечение


----------



## Доктор Ступин (5 Апр 2021)

> Из симптомов только потягивание  в ноге, все рефлексы в норме, ощущение, что печёт ногу


А тему про показания к операции нашли?


----------



## Николай122 (5 Апр 2021)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> А тему про показания к операции нашли?


Не нашел ( буду благодарен, если ссылку бросите, я тут новичок. Доктор, судя по снимку, не так все плохо?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Апр 2021)

Николай122 написал(а):


> Не нашел ( буду благодарен, если ссылку бросите, я тут новичок. Доктор, судя по снимку, не так все плохо?


А оперируют не по снимку, а по пациенту!

Все просто.
Показания к операции определяются самочувствием и состоянием.
*Неотложные показания*, когда "писаем и какаем в штаны" и "кричим о боли" на фоне неэффективности интенсивного лечения), в общем-то надо оперироваться быстро, потом как можете не восстановиться. В общем-то тут врач вас должен уговаривать и объяснять, а не лечить (и лечить конечно). . Тут не просто НАДО на операцию, а НАДО УСПЕТЬ на операцию.

*Плановые показания*, когда "до холодильника и до туалета доходим, а до работы нет"-  здесь решать вам, а задача врача обеспечивать хорошее консервативное лечение. На улучшение вашего состояния до работоспособного отводят до трех месяцев и этот срок все меньше и меньше, потому как сроки восстановления на работу после операции так же все меньше и меньше. Сейчас это месяц - полтора. Сюда можно и отнести и вариант, когда проходит быстро, но обостряется часто. Т.е. когда раза три в год по месяцу вы на больничном, то кому нужен такой работник не себе, не работодателю, не государству.  Тут много зависит от работы, грузчик сдастся, а менеджер, хоть и кривенький, но на работу ходит. Кстати, на работу ходите?

Остались только *"профилактические"* показания, т.е. когда решение принимать вам.

Хочу только напомнить, что изменение образа жизни, который уже привел к формированию грыжи диска, надо менять в любом случае, т.к. не важно как вы справитесь с проблемой-консервативно или оперативно, если будете жить по прежнему, то заработаете новые грыжи или додавите старые до "писаем и какаем в штаны"!

Вот теперь скажите по каким показаниям Вы собираетесь делать операцию?


----------



## Николай122 (6 Апр 2021)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Вот теперь скажите по каким показаниям Вы собираетесь делать операцию?


Доброе утро) спасибо за ответ, доктор. На работу хожу, сидячая работа, есть варианты встать, размяться, и снова приступить к делу. По поводу операции, просто думал, а не может ли резко это все перейти в стадию, когда "конский хвост" наступает

А довёл я себя до грыжи, ходя в тренажерный зал. Думал, здоровья вагон, тягал большие веса в ущерб технике. Я так понимаю, шансов вернуться у меня нету?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Апр 2021)

Николай122 написал(а):


> По поводу операции, просто думал, а не может ли резко это все перейти в стадию, когда "конский хвост" наступает


Тогда нужно поставить МРТ для скачивания и просмотра.

Важно понимание, что процент возможности конского хвоста -1% и это зависит от Вас и Вашего поведения.
% осложнений от операции, так же не больше 1%, а то и меньше и это не зависит от Вас.



Николай122 написал(а):


> А довёл я себя до грыжи, ходя в тренажерный зал. Думал, здоровья вагон, тягал большие веса в ущерб технике. Я так понимаю, шансов вернуться у меня нету?


Почему у Плющенко и всех спортсменов профессионалов есть, а у Вас нет.
Просто надо умно, для здоровья, заниматься!


----------



## Николай122 (6 Апр 2021)

@Доктор Ступин, я все понял, спасибо вам за ответы. Честно, услышав вас, на душе легче стало. Вообщем, на данный момент делать ЛФК?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Апр 2021)

Да, а какое?
И с какой целью?
И почему не простимулировать процесс резорбции?


----------



## Николай122 (6 Апр 2021)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> И почему не простимулировать процесс резорбции?


Извиняюсь, я немного запутался... Как мне простимулировать процесс резорбции?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Апр 2021)

Николай122 написал(а):


> Как мне простимулировать процесс резорбции?


*3. Уменьшение размеров грыжевого выпячивания:*

3.1. Хирургическая декомпрессия, как метод с доказанной эффективностью;

3.2. Время и весь набор методик не имеющих доказанной эффективности, но помогающих организму бороться с проблемой самостоятельно за счет улучшения кровоснабжения в зоне поражения.

3.2.1 Методики рефлекторно расширяющие сосуды:

— рефлексотерапия (иглотерапия, аппликаторы Ивана Ивановича Кузнецова, «Колючий врачеватель», «Ляпко» или «Редокс», инъекционная рефлексотерапия в том числе и гомеопатических средств);

— «поверхностные» — рефлекторные методики физиотерапии (электротерапия, в том числе электрофорез препаратов возможно размягчающих и уменьшающих грыжу диска (Папаин), теплотерапия);

— лечебная физкультура, поскольку ее основной задачей, при межпозвонковой грыже диска, является восстановление подвижности не в месте поражения, а выше и ниже, что приводит к расширению сосудов как вокруг, так и в месте поражения;

— биологически активные методики — пиявки, пчелы, мумие и БАДы.

3.2.2 Методики прямого воздействия на место поражения:

— в основном это «глубокая» физиотерапия — ультразвуковое воздействие, лазеротерапия, особенно высокоинтенсивная лазеротерапия (HIL терапия), высокоинтенсивная импульсная магнитотерапия (SIS терапия), ударно-волновая терапия (УВТ терапия). Именно эти методики, пожалуй, и являются наиболее перспективными.

Да, а какое ЛФК?
И с какой целью?


----------



## Николай122 (7 Апр 2021)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Да, а какое ЛФК?
> И с какой целью?


Добрый день. Ну, ЛФК, с целью уменьшить болевой синдром, хоть он и не большой. К примеру, приседания, подъёмы поясницы лёжа и т.п), там много упражнений))


----------



## Доктор Ступин (7 Апр 2021)

На каждой гимнастике, на каждом этапе существует своя цель.
Есть три уровня лечебной физкультуры:
– лечебный
– восстановительный
– тренировочный.
На лечебном уровне необходимо, чтобы упражнения помогали справиться с болью. Для этого они разделены на периоды. Острый. Подострый. Ремиссия. И пока болит, или пока Вы только начинаете делать эти упражнения, поскольку есть и вторая задача - формирование правильного стереотипа, при котором в пораженных сегментах движения не будет.
Лечебные упражнения нашли?


----------



## Николай122 (7 Апр 2021)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Лечебные упражнения нашли?


Поищу, спасибо Вам большое за консультацию🙂, не хочу больше беспокоить.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (7 Апр 2021)

*Упражнения лечебные при болях в спине*​1. *Комплекс лечебной гимнастики в остром периоде*
2.  *Комплекс лечебной гимнастики в подостром периоде*
3. *Комплекс лечебной гимнастики в период ремиссии*

*Упражнений восстановительныен, после болей в спине*http://www.pozwonocnik.ru/advice/uprazhnenija-osanka/​4. *Профилактические упражнения для увеличения подвижности методом растяжки*
5. *Профилактические упражнения для равномерного развития мышц тела*

А тренировочный уровень, дадим инструктора


----------



## Николай122 (7 Апр 2021)

@Доктор Ступин, спасибо большое.


----------

